# Funny GSD memes



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

Let's start a funny GSD meme thread...I see them all the time, and they are BY FAR my favorite. Here's one to start:


----------



## Bella67




----------



## misslesleedavis1

Bella67 said:


>


Lol do they?


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

One more until another day...Hopefully we get some good ones on this thread


----------



## Lobo dog

I have wanted to start a thread like this since I joined this forum!!!! I have so many good ones! This is by far my favorite meme that I have found!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

Lobo dog said:


> I have wanted to start a thread like this since I joined this forum!!!! I have so many good ones! This is by far my favorite meme that I have found!


Lobo, you should've did it! Now I'm taking all the credit!! LOL jk. Share away my friend!


----------



## KayDub

I just posted my meme in the "calling all thread killers" thread. I do have another one I never shared anywhere outside of facebook.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

OK I lied just ONE MORE for today...This is totally what my dogs think


----------



## GSDGunner

Here's a few I made with Gunner.


----------



## Pax8

Lol, here's a dumb one I made of Kaiju a while back.


----------



## HOBY

Bella67 said:


>


I betcha. I gotta do me some memes. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Haha love this one


----------



## Nigel

http://[URL=http://s881.photobucket.com/user/nigel171/media/imagejpg5_zps1ce3de7e.jpg.html][/URL]

Not a GSD, but seen this one today


----------



## Cschmidt88

Some of my favs...


----------



## brightspot

I like this one.


----------



## Mishka&Milo




----------



## selzer

brightspot said:


> I like this one.



I like this one too.


----------



## GatorBytes

OMG these are soo funny...."Jazz hands" I laughed out loud:laugh:
They're all great!
And Gunner and the "OMG is that a bug"...very clever

And this, b/c if you are familiar with my posts on herbals...lol
(side note: this is NOT my dog and no, this is not my field...sigh)


----------



## Lobo dog

Hehe that's alright  here are "a few" more  I have more but I will give others a chance to post them first


----------



## Lobo dog

Haha GatorBytes that's great!

All of these memes are so funny and many of them I have never seen before  I realized that in my last post when I said "hehe that's alright" you all might have thought I was referring to your memes but I was responding to Girl_Loves_Hydraulics post


----------



## llombardo




----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

Kinda of what it's like in my house lol


----------



## GSDGunner

More I made of Gunner.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

Too funny


----------



## Lobo dog

This one is my second favorite


----------



## Lobo dog

And here are some of the other ones that I have (not all of them have to do with gsd's). Some really great ones in here


----------



## CountryGirl01

Puppy loves the xbox chair


----------



## mssandslinger

these are awesome! i love the do you wanna build a snowman one!


----------



## selzer

LOL! The fine line between Love and Hate...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Linda love the Gunner Memes.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Love these  

The momma bailing out her babies still has me smiling and giggling


----------



## Lobo dog

Here are some more good ones


----------



## slaen




----------



## newlie

Here's one, I will post more later..


----------



## RZZNSTR

Hahahaha! Good stuff!


----------



## Ruger Monster

newlie said:


> Here's one, I will post more later..


That's totally Ruger  I gave him his dinner and tried to sneak into the bathroom for a second, and he was nosing the door like 'are you ok!?"


----------



## OkieDog

Love these memes!! They are hilarious!


----------



## newlie

Ruger Monster said:


> That's totally Ruger  I gave him his dinner and tried to sneak into the bathroom for a second, and he was nosing the door like 'are you ok!?"


I know, what is it about dogs and the bathroom? I try to be as quiet as I can and somehow Newlie still hears me and will come running from the other end of the house.


----------



## newlie

Here is another one...


----------



## RZZNSTR

Hahaha! Yep!


----------



## newlie

and another.... Sorry, I can't figure out how to put multiple ones in the same post.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama

Made this of Shep, that tongue out made him look like he was up to mischief.


----------



## GatorBytes

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Linda love the Gunner Memes.


 Thanks for bumping this...needed a refresher



newlie said:


> Here's one, I will post more later..


 The two minutes missing!:laugh: Hilarious and so true! (not sure if quote will show pic - hilarious!)


----------



## wolfy dog

Thanks all of you for posting these. Every time I thought "This is the best one!" and then the next and the next..... 
It makes me so happy to have a GSD as my best friend. Nothing beats that.


----------



## EazyEandME

This is the thread I TRIED to start but now I see the original one!


----------



## newlie

Here's a good one!


----------



## newlie

and another..


----------



## newlie

hahahahah!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

EazyEandME said:


> This is the thread I TRIED to start but now I see the original one!


Dont worry there can never be enough GSDs and laughs!


----------



## bizz352

My buddy Jake, that dog put up with a lot of crap


----------



## pyratemom

These are great. Keep up the good work folks!


----------



## CountryGirl01

I thought this one was very relatable xD


----------



## RZZNSTR

Perfect!


----------



## jackiej

CountryGirl01 said:


> I thought this one was very relatable xD


lmao this is so funny, i love all the memes! Theyre all hilarious :thumbup:


----------



## newlie

I love all these, they are great!


----------



## WolfsOwner

I love this!


----------



## KathrynApril

I made a meme today.  Maybe not funny but still GSD themed!


----------



## newlie

KathrynApril said:


> I made a meme today.  Maybe not funny but still GSD themed!


 
I think it's great!


----------



## Angus's Momma

love all these..so funny


----------



## dogma13




----------



## Rabidwolfie




----------



## car2ner

Wizard of Id Classics by Parker and Hart for December 05, 2021 | GoComics.com


View the comic strip for Wizard of Id Classics by cartoonist Parker and Hart created December 05, 2021 available on GoComics.com




www.gocomics.com


----------



## Rabidwolfie




----------



## SMcN

Nope. Nothin' suspicious there.


----------



## WNGD

That's a German Dirtherd ....


----------



## cagal

Ok - not GSD specific but pretty accurate


----------



## selzer

Not sure if this one has been posted: This guy has clearly been there before.


----------



## Sunsilver

Nope, haven't seen that one before! It's hilarious!


----------

